# Best sounding 567C sound.



## NZRDa63 (Sep 1, 2012)

Hi there, 

Does anyone know which would be the sound system to generate the BEST sounding EMD 567C engine sound(s) ??

I've listened to an MTH Dash-9 (YouTube - rayman4449) and this sounded pretty good.

Look forward to feedback on this thread. Thank you


----------



## Bill Swindell (Jan 2, 2008)

I vote for Phoenix.


----------

